# hi we are moving nerja



## sara (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi we are supposed to be moving out near Nerja , beginning of next year , although to be honest I have read so many negative things recently that i am starting to get cold feet!! My hubby is so up for it and i really want to give it a go as it is really his dream and we have been putting it off for so long. We have been lucky enough to be given a home for 6months that belongs to a family member and we intend to try and start up a property maintenence/cleaning company, my hubby is electrician and also can turn his hand to most things , we also have a 9 year old daughter so for me this is a huge step - are we doing the right thing?? help??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

sara said:


> We have been lucky enough to be given a home for 6months that belongs to a family member and we intend to try and start up a property maintenence/cleaning company, my hubby is electrician and also can turn his hand to most things , we also have a 9 year old daughter so for me this is a huge step - are we doing the right thing?? help??


You won't know until you try - what you must do between now and then is to crash as much Spanish in you as possible. 

¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sara said:


> Hi we are supposed to be moving out near Nerja , beginning of next year , although to be honest I have read so many negative things recently that i am starting to get cold feet!! My hubby is so up for it and i really want to give it a go as it is really his dream and we have been putting it off for so long. We have been lucky enough to be given a home for 6months that belongs to a family member and we intend to try and start up a property maintenence/cleaning company, my hubby is electrician and also can turn his hand to most things , we also have a 9 year old daughter so for me this is a huge step - are we doing the right thing?? help??


Well you have a good start, having a property paid for (I presume). Property maintenance is something I think can work, but it may take time. I'm not looking for work but I've been asked on several occasions to look after property.

Going rate seems to be about €8 for a check visit, around €40 - €45 for a changeover with laundry, but of course that will vary from area to area.

Of course though if you register properly as self employed you will have to pay €238 a month in "NI" charges. Its a slow process to start a business like that, word has to get around and you need to do a lot of flyers. You can also combine it with other businesses.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Well you have a good start, having a property paid for (I presume). Property maintenance is something I think can work, but it may take time. I'm not looking for work but I've been asked on several occasions to look after property.
> 
> Going rate seems to be about €8 for a check visit, around €40 - €45 for a changeover with laundry, but of course that will vary from area to area.
> 
> Of course though if you register properly as self employed you will have to pay €238 a month in "NI" charges. Its a slow process to start a business like that, word has to get around and you need to do a lot of flyers. You can also combine it with other businesses.



Hhhmm, not wishing to p*** on fireworks, there are literally 100s of property maintenance companies in my area. My friend used to help one by doing cleaning, meeting and greeting, but she was laid off last spring and I dont think the company exists anymore. It seems most people round my area, either use friends or do maintenance and cleaning themselves - while they're waiting for their properties to be sold!!!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... that said, I think you must come over and give it a shot, but be prepared to change your plans and be flexible. And dont burn your UK bridges!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Hhhmm, not wishing to p*** on fireworks, there are literally 100s of property maintenance companies in my area. My friend used to help one by doing cleaning, meeting and greeting, but she was laid off last spring and I dont think the company exists anymore. It seems most people round my area, either use friends or do maintenance and cleaning themselves - while they're waiting for their properties to be sold!!!!
> 
> Jo



I guess it is going to depend on where you are, as I said around here it seems I could pick up work without trying. A little marketing, and the actual need to do some work could actually get some results.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I guess it is going to depend on where you are, as I said around here it seems I could pick up work without trying. A little marketing, and the actual need to do some work could actually get some results.



Yeah, i guess we're more touristy down here and its been done to death from what I can see???

A business opportunity where you are Stravinski, for someone??????????????

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Yeah, i guess we're more touristy down here and its been done to death from what I can see???
> 
> A business opportunity where you are Stravinski, for someone??????????????
> 
> Jo


I did think about it, but then when I took on one townhouse for someone I realised how much it ties you down.

But yes, I think its a reasonable bet but as I always say it will take time and effort so you need to bring a lot of backup


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> You won't know until you try - what you must do between now and then is to crash as much Spanish in you as possible.
> 
> ¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


My daughter has been learning spanish for 2years and I have been doing it for a year - my hubby is slowly learning...

Is it has hard to make a living over there as I am reading - we work sooo hard in this country and so we will come over with that ethic but as I said my hubby has a good a job all be it that its shifts which he hates and we just want a different lifstyle - not the competitive one we seem to live in here in Essex - do you think we would be mad to give a stable life to then have to maybe struggle to make ends meet over there??? thanks


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hhhmm, not wishing to p*** on fireworks, there are literally 100s of property maintenance companies in my area. My friend used to help one by doing cleaning, meeting and greeting, but she was laid off last spring and I dont think the company exists anymore. It seems most people round my area, either use friends or do maintenance and cleaning themselves - while they're waiting for their properties to be sold!!!!
> 
> Jo


I have read a lot of your posts on here and you do paint a bleak picture!!! when we are there we always feel that we could work hard and make it work and I realise that you have that holiday feeling - I did read the statistics about visitors to spain and it has gone up year after year but I also realise there is a recession on in England and Spain and wonder if people will still go on holiday as much next year - Yes we do have the house paid for in Spain ( which would be a great help) and we are only renting over here at the mo - On my good positive days I think we have nothing to lose but to give it a try for 6 months + but then I come on here and read some of the posts and feel disheartened !! I know I have to make the decision but I suppose I am looking for some light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sara said:


> I have read a lot of your posts on here and you do paint a bleak picture!!! when we are there we always feel that we could work hard and make it work and I realise that you have that holiday feeling - I did read the statistics about visitors to spain and it has gone up year after year but I also realise there is a recession on in England and Spain and wonder if people will still go on holiday as much next year - Yes we do have the house paid for in Spain ( which would be a great help) and we are only renting over here at the mo - On my good positive days I think we have nothing to lose but to give it a try for 6 months + but then I come on here and read some of the posts and feel disheartened !! I know I have to make the decision but I suppose I am looking for some light at the end of the tunnel


Sara, I'd hate you to think I'm being negative and painting a bleak picture. I think my problem is that a year or so ago, I had this totally fixed vision in my head of how wonderful it would be for me and the family to re-locate to Spain - you know, sun, sea , sand, sitting outside of little bars sipping sangria or lazing around the pool, shopping in quaint little markets, , everything cheap and easy, kids running around in and out of the pool and making friends with Spanish kids......

The reality FOR ME was.is nothing like any of that! I'm not saying its bad here at all, I love it and never want to go back. BUT, I like to think that my "rose tinted spectacle" view isnt what others are thinking when they come here. 

I always think that its a good idea for people to visit before they come and they get an insight. Lifes the same anywhere, shopping, cooking, cleaning, school run, working etc... jobs are as hard, if not harder to get here as they are in the UK.

Anyway, you've won half the battle by having somewhere to live for 6 months and yes you should try it, you'll always wonder if you dont. Just dont wear the "rose-tinted glasses" - thats all I'm saying

Jo xx


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I must say the only light at the end of the tunnel is the one you turn on when entering. You have to make your own dream work. Life in Spain can be great (as it is for us) if you make it that way. Br ready to struggle some, watch the budget and see how bright you can make the light. 

It is working out great for us but then again we are retired and doing only what we like to do when we want to do it. 

Be sure if you do try that you integrate into the lifestyle of the Spanish, a much better way of life I think.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

In reply,

I would say you should give it a go for 6 months at least, as having a FREE property for 6 months must be a good option.

As for work, be prepared to work very hard and network as much as possible or you will not earn enough money to live on, nevermind have an easy life lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> Well I must say the only light at the end of the tunnel is the one you turn on when entering. You have to make your own dream work. Life in Spain can be great (as it is for us) if you make it that way. Br ready to struggle some, watch the budget and see how bright you can make the light.



Thats beautifully put Babs

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's not about wanting to dishearten anybody - it's just to make you aware. Please think of this:
Why would I give you the keys to my home? You have just come off the plane, you do not know how to get hold of the police, a plumber, a locksmith in the case of an incident. If you do get an expat tradesman, I'll put a pound to a penny that he/she will charge more. 

In Torrevieja I use a local couple I have known for years and in Fuengirola I use an Argentinian lady who is the choice for most of my friends/neighbours. They are the only people I trust with keys for my house. 

I was commenting to a Chilean lady the other day that in Spain it is VERY common to see people putting flyers etc on lamposts, buzones etc advertising their service "por horas" (by the hour) Often they say, resident in Urb. Las Rosas etc to prove they are local. Laura seems always to be busy but she is good, reliable and charges a reasonable price. If she can get 25 paid hours per week that gives her 1,000 euros per month and with no car and a sensible lifestyle she can easily live on that. 

She came here 2 years ago and admitted that the first few months were really tough as she knew nobody, had no references and spent what little savings she had as she had no social security to fall back on. Then she got a break with a regular contract and now works from references etc etc 

Learning Spanish is a MUST unless you want to live in expatshire and pay over the odds for everything.

Here's a CLASSIC example. I know two shops within 400/500 metres of each other they both sell loose sweets - the tourist one charges 3 euros per 100 gms. The Spanish one tucked away on a back street sells the same sweets from the same manufacturer but charges 1 euro per 100gsm. THREE times the price - OK, it's not going to change your life but .......

Anothere one - the "tourist" Tuesday market at Fuengirola where my Spanish secretary refuses to go because she can get the SAME goods from the SAME traders at 25%+ cheaper in her market in Málaga. The difference is she lives in a 100% Spanish area and the traders KNOW they have to be bottom dollar. Here a Dane thinks 20 euros is a bargain (compared to Copenhagen prices) whilst the gaditana thinks 10 is a rip-off. The more Spanish you live the easier/cheaper life will be. 

Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes u have to try it, if it dose not work out try something else but life in spain is great for the kids and you, I have three kids and so far so great!!!


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

sara said:


> Hi we are supposed to be moving out near Nerja , beginning of next year , although to be honest I have read so many negative things recently that i am starting to get cold feet!! My hubby is so up for it and i really want to give it a go as it is really his dream and we have been putting it off for so long. We have been lucky enough to be given a home for 6months that belongs to a family member and we intend to try and start up a property maintenence/cleaning company, my hubby is electrician and also can turn his hand to most things , we also have a 9 year old daughter so for me this is a huge step - are we doing the right thing?? help??


Hey, I have lived close to Nerja (in Torrox Costa) for the past 4 years and I love it here. To begin with I felt lonely as I moved out here as a ingle girl but since meeting my Spanish boyfriend 2 years ago life improved dramatically. But as you have your family you wont have that problem. The most difficult part of all was finding work, as anyone will tell you, but I was lucky. Go for it and see what happens, you could always move back if it doesnt work out? Keidi


----------

